

#GoogleIsntOpen - itsdeshazer

Google often boasts that it's "open"... What do you think?
======
user9756
First you need to define "open". Open in what way? Open source code? Open API?
Open as in sharing your personal data? Open as in telling you about how it's
sharing your personal data? Open as in data portability? Open as being honest
about its business plan? Open to ideas? Open to being open? etc.

edit: generally speaking, so that I don't seem like a complete douche and give
you some form of answer rather than answering you with a bunch of questions,
Google "feels" more open than say, Apple or Microsoft, but that can be because
of good PR.

